
WeWork expected to announce major layoffs - Yhippa
https://techcrunch.com/2019/10/03/wework-layoffs/
======
itcrowd
Original reporting by Bloomberg, discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21152421](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21152421)

~~~
wil421
Is Business Insider Bloomberg?

------
nickchappell14
Read this earlier today: [http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2019/10/marketing-
expert-scot...](http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2019/10/marketing-expert-scott-
galloway-on-wework-and-adam-neumann.html)

Lots of choice quotes. :)

------
paulsutter
First they should stop paying 100% commissions to real estate agents.
Seriously, if you need office space cut a deal with an agent where you get
back 80% of the rent paid for the term.

~~~
arthurcolle
Can you post a source for your claims? 100% commission seems extremely
fantastical.

------
cameronbrown
It's entirely possible this has been the state of the company for some time
and senior management + SoftBank wanted to cash out via IPO. Everything's come
crashing down.

~~~
kevin_thibedeau
It would have worked if it weren't for those meddling kids and the crazy
valuation.

------
fireismyflag
Is there a record for the fastest company crash and burn?

~~~
save_ferris
Let’s be real: this was going to happen regardless of whether or not the
founders and investors cashed out.

The only remarkable thing about the WeWork story is that the markets called BS
before the IPO.

